# Centrelink deeming rent paymant



## Chilliman (2 mo ago)

I am 67 years old, married and I receive a Caner's Payment and Allowance for my 93 year old mum who lives with my wife and I.
My wife who is 52 receives no payments of any kind and we both live from my payment. 
In 2011 when my mum became a widow, and was having dementia issues, Centrelink allowed us the above payments.
At the time, the interviewer asked me how much rent my mum would be paying.
I was gob smacked and said "Nothing! How can I charge my mother rent when she looked after me as a kid?"
I was told that if I didn't declare a rent amount, that Centrelink would "deem" an amount of rent and deduct that amount from my payment.
The amount I greed to was $100 per week.. 
Now 11 years later things are getting tight.
I ask, does Centrelink have the power to deem that I take rent from my mother when I don't?


----------

